# In Memory of Sasha



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

It's been a while since Sasha walked out of my life and never returned. I like to think I'm through the sobbing process and in the healing section of grief, especially now that I have another bundle of furball to take care of. So this thread is not for bemoaning the fact she's gone, but celebrating her long life and the good moments I had with her.

Sasha wasn't the nicest of cats, she was cranky and attacked little children and dogs. She hated my dad's feet (probably because he kicked her a lot) and couldn't stand my brother's (probably because they petted her like she was a dog). But she always had a murr for me when I entered the room and loved hanging out in the travel trailer with me because she felt safe there. She was a quiet cat, barely ever purring or meowing and I was the only person who could get her to do both. She was lazy, extremely lazy, especially in her later years. She could often be seen lounging in the bathroom sink or sleeping on the toilet seat. 

Sasha had a rough time adjusting to the five moves we did in four years. Not to mention the getting of the dog. I feel sad that the last few years of her life were so hectic and wish that I had done things differently for her, even though I didn't know any better. One day Sasha, around 10 years old at the time, walked up to the door and stared over at me, waiting for the slave to open the door. So I let her outside. That evening I kept glancing through the window, expecting to see her face staring back at me, waiting to gain entrance. However, she never showed up. Not in the morning, and not since. I miss her terribly but hopefully she's in a better place, where her sense of smell is back and she has enough sinks to sleep in to last her an entire afterlife. 

Well, okay, so what kind of memorial thread would this be without pictures?









Her fat butt, watching the birds in the feeder near the window. 









At her fattest.









Sleeping in the dog bed Gramma left for her. She loved that thing. 









In the bathroom, being cute. 









When I started feeding her wet food and she lost a lot of weight. This was also a few days before she disappeared. 









Staring at me









Outside by mom's flowers. same thing where it was a few days before she disappeared. 









Being a cute squinty, squishy, fluffy baby.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Your squinty, squishy, fluffy baby was ADORABLE! I'm sorry she didn't make it home. atback


----------

